# Updates on my car.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Finally got around to making a blog and updating it. Still have lots more stuff to post but at least you can see some of what I have been up too.....

notnser


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good man... the strut upgrade was amazing.

BTW.. I should be up you for sure around Sept. 9th or so. I will PM you when I get close to getting up there.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Good to see it still moving along.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice 1.6L probably the best there is. Very nice work.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

More updates! Big brakes installed and custom steel shifter stabilizer is blinging!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Alright, so what more can be done to that car?! Dude, you've built a golden chariot out of a wooden vegetable cart! I say you make a throwback entry on your blog - i.e. posts with pictures of the day you bought the car, what your plans for it were, etc. I remember when you built those kick panels and were very much into the car audio aspects of the car. Good times.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

eugenefl said:


> Alright, so what more can be done to that car?! Dude, you've built a golden chariot out of a wooden vegetable cart! I say you make a throwback entry on your blog - i.e. posts with pictures of the day you bought the car, what your plans for it were, etc. I remember when you built those kick panels and were very much into the car audio aspects of the car. Good times.



Thanks man! What's funny is that I have a lot of other stuff I would love to do, here is the short list. 

Street wheels and tires
Roll Cage 
Functional Aerodynamics 
Engine Bay wire tuck
Custom gauge cluster with all aftermarket gauges
G20 transmission with Nismo LSD 
Built bottom end
External Wastegate on existing turbo


I remember the days man, I have enjoyed every second of making the car what it is now. For those that don't know I drove the car off the dealer lot brand new in 1996. Good times......


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

last of a dying breed! I remember the glory days of the 1.6...Im glad to see that it still live on


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Thanks man! What's funny is that I have a lot of other stuff I would love to do, here is the short list.
> 
> Street wheels and tires
> Roll Cage
> ...


I thought you already had a cage in progress?


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

WOW, Wes, you sure have ALOT done since last time I checked (which was yrs ago on the old Sentra fourms) You were the one that told me where I could go to get the Hose Technique hose's from. Car is looking good!!:thumbup:


----------

